

Matt Cutts, Google’s Head of Webspam, is going on indefinite leave. - boyter
http://pando.com/2014/07/03/matt-cutts-googles-head-of-webspam-is-going-on-indefinite-leave-publishers-likely-wont-miss-him/

======
dredmorbius
While he's not perfect, and mild tweaks of Google's algorithms can be crushing
for sites (Metafilter would be a particularly sympathetic case), as a seeker
of relevant, quality content, and even as one who's largely abandoned Google
search for DDG (largely backed by Microsoft Bing), I _do_ appreciate efforts
to make results relevant, to suppress the current fad for weaponized clickbait
and viral media, which I see as unambiguously bad.

So hats-off and I wish Cutts a very relaxing and refreshing sabbatical.

